

Ask HN: Could we please replace "IANAL" with "INL"?  (as in "I'm no lawyer") - INLvsIANAL

I realize how stupid this is, but every time somebody wishes to disclaim their opinion on a law-related HN post I have to look over my shoulder to see whether some passer-by is at risk for misinterpreting what I'm reading.<p>For those of you with pre-teenage kids, help me out here and validate this ridiculous problem.  I am more than slightly embarrassed about the conversation I just had with my 12-year old nephew...<p>s/IANAL/INL, PLEASE.
======
Piskvorrr
Yup, this is very likely to happen - just like the confusion of hacker/cracker
got cleared up ;)

